# newb here. should i start with a d40 or d70s.



## bagged00 (Jan 23, 2011)

hey guys, new to the forum. looking at getting into photography as a hobby. so im on the edge about a bridge camera (nikon P100) or a dslr. so my question is which dslr would you recommend. the d40 or d70s. pictures will be mainly outdoor and not a whole lot of close up pictures. ive been recommended a d40 but just read some stuff where people say the d70s is easier then the d40. also not really wanting to pay 250 300 bucks for a lense just quite yet. heres a d70s i found, good deal or not? wanting to spend no more then 450 for the body and lense....hopefully.
Nikon D70s w 18-70mm Lens,6.1 MP + Tripod, 3GB MC, Bag - eBay (item 130478266732 end time Jan-29-11 11:28:36 PST)

thanks in advance
ryan


----------



## PASM (Jan 23, 2011)

_"The cable to the charger is missing_,"
If the cable is of common type,odd that the seller hasn't gone bought one for the item before listing it at auction. Are they easily available?


----------



## Derrel (Jan 23, 2011)

PASM said:


> _"The cable to the charger is missing_,"
> 
> _?
> _



Yeah...the cable is the kind that has the two rounded lugs, that look sort of like a figure " 8"...same cable that many printers and other cheap-o computer peripherals use...you might have multiple cables like that around the house....or not...


----------



## bagged00 (Jan 23, 2011)

So what's you alls opinion about a good starter? Does that seem like a good deal. I just found a d70s body for 275 with 5k clicks? I guess lol


----------



## PASM (Jan 24, 2011)

OK. I know the kind you mean. The seller can't be arsed to find one? :thumbdown:



Derrel said:


> PASM said:
> 
> 
> > same cable that many printers and other cheap-o computer peripherals use...you might have multiple cables like that around the house....or not...


----------



## bagged00 (Jan 24, 2011)

bump. any help is great guys. got a offer for a d40 on the table. just not sure if i wanna do the d40 or 70s?


----------



## KmH (Jan 24, 2011)

bagged00 said:


> ...any help is great guys...


 Use the shift key to make the appropriate capital letters.


----------



## skyy38 (Jan 24, 2011)

If you're totally new to this, I would heartily suggest the P100, to get started.

Don't worry, you won't outgrow this axe for at least a couple of years because it has THAT much fun stuff to work with. And you won't break the bank either!

Starting with a D40 or D70 is much akin to skipping ground school and hopping in the cockpit of a 747!


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 24, 2011)

If you are set on a dslr, the d70s is a better camera than the d40. 

Regards,
Jake


----------



## bagged00 (Jan 24, 2011)

KmH said:


> bagged00 said:
> 
> 
> > ...any help is great guys...
> ...


If that is what it takes to get answers around here, then that is what I will do. However, I maybe be new to this forum, but I am not new to internet forums or people that post comments like this that have nothing to do with the topic at hand. So maybe you can give your opinion on what camera you think is better? 


skyy38 said:


> If you're totally new to this, I would heartily suggest the P100, to get started.
> 
> Don't worry, you won't outgrow this axe for at least a couple of years because it has THAT much fun stuff to work with. And you won't break the bank either!
> 
> Starting with a D40 or D70 is much akin to skipping ground school and hopping in the cockpit of a 747!


Thanks for the input. I was originally soley looking at a p100 but alot of people suggested I go with a DSLR. I know the sensors or whatever are bigger in a dslr and you will get better pics, but I am afraid i wont be able to learn the camera.


D-B-J said:


> If you are set on a dslr, the d70s is a better camera than the d40.
> 
> Regards,
> Jake


Thanks for the input.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 24, 2011)

bagged00 said:


> skyy38 said:
> 
> 
> > If you're totally new to this, I would heartily suggest the P100, to get started.
> ...


 
Its not that you won't be able to learn the camera, there is just a steeper learning curve on a DSLR as compared to a point and shoot.

Regards,
Jake


----------



## bagged00 (Jan 24, 2011)

Maybe ill start out with a p100. Then eventually go to a dslr, and keep using the p100 as a travel camera. I found one brand new for 340.00 shipped. Thanks for your help Jake.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 24, 2011)

bagged00 said:


> Maybe ill start out with a p100. Then eventually go to a dslr, and keep using the p100 as a travel camera. I found one brand new for 340.00 shipped. Thanks for your help Jake.


 

That is a sensible idea.  Get the feel for a camera, use it all the time, and then when the photography bug bites you, upgrade to a full blown DSLR.  And you are very welcome. 

Regards,
Jake


----------



## skyy38 (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's an example of the P100

luna11-01 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

And for good measure its predecessor, the P90

Violet Moon MED #123 p | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## bagged00 (Jan 24, 2011)

Lol. Thanks. Anymore shots with the p100?


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd get the D70S. It has a automode setting that you can use until you figure out all the controls. DSLR lenses are much better than point and shoot cameras. You can pickup the 50mm f/1.8 for $120 new. It's a awesome lens for the price.


----------



## flatflip (Jan 24, 2011)

1. I have nothing against a high quality P&S if you don't mind upgrading later when you get the bug (like was said).

2. I know nothing about a D70 but I have a D40 and love it. It also has Auto-Mode and works like a P&S.

3. I got my D40 on craigslist for $300 with an extra lens, a wireless remote, a $240 flash and an $80 backpack.

4. I was gonna recommend a D3100, brand new on sale for $580 or less. 

5. I agree that caps' and puncts' and such are not mandatory on the 'net but I've seen plenty of negative response (and lack of), on plenty of forums (of many interests) because the new guy didn't bother.

Good luck and if you have any more questions don't hesitate to ask. The nice folks here are very helpful.

Mick


----------



## bagged00 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ken Rockwell Fan said:


> I'd get the D70S. It has a automode setting that you can use until you figure out all the controls. DSLR lenses are much better than point and shoot cameras. You can pickup the 50mm f/1.8 for $120 new. It's a awesome lens for the price.


 So basically in auto mode, the d70s can be used as a point and shoot? Also can you point me in the direction to a 50mm f1.8.


flatflip said:


> 1. I have nothing against a high quality P&S if you don't mind upgrading later when you get the bug (like was said).
> 
> 2. I know nothing about a D70 but I have a D40 and love it. It also has Auto-Mode and works like a P&S.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the help. The thing that scares me about the d40 is the lens. Ive read on here the a lens for a d70s will be significantly cheaper then for the d40. So thats a big plus for me.


----------



## flatflip (Jan 24, 2011)

Yea, I guess the built in focus motor is a viable concern. I still like the larger screen and lighter weight of the D40 and D3100 (with no focus motor in either). So AF lenses like the 50mm 1.8 will not work on those (will not auto-focus). There is a 50mm for $105 at "Buy & Sell" in this forum now.


----------



## bagged00 (Jan 24, 2011)

I would assume there is a 50mm AF and a just a 50mm lens? 

edit: found the for sale thread.


----------



## flatflip (Jan 24, 2011)

bagged00 said:


> I would assume there is a 50mm AF and a just a 50mm lens?
> 
> edit: found the for sale thread.



AFAIK there's just the AF 50mm in the f1.8 when we're talking Nikon dslr. It will auto-focus in the D50, D70 and D90. It will not auto-focus in the D40, D3000, D3100 and D5000.

edit; I know I'll wish later that I bought that 50mm but I hope it's not as soon as next week.


----------



## bagged00 (Jan 24, 2011)

flatflip said:


> bagged00 said:
> 
> 
> > I would assume there is a 50mm AF and a just a 50mm lens?
> ...


 
I just sent him a pm so we'll see where that goes. Ive read from a member of another forum that the 50 f/1.8 and I think 35 f/1.8 is a good all around lens.


----------



## flatflip (Jan 24, 2011)

I have the 35mm f1.8 and it is great. On cameras like we've been discussing, there is a "crop factor". The 35mm lens is more like a 50mm on a 35mm film camera. So IOW you multiply about 1.5 times. The 35mm lens is called a "normal" lens. I think the 50mm would be better for portraits and I'd sometimes (probably most times) prefer it for a walk around lens. I got the 35mm lens because it emulates my old film work. I'm not a pro, I just had a lot of fun with my old film camera with a fixed 50mm lens.


----------



## epp_b (Jan 24, 2011)

Forget eBay, try KEH or BHPhoto for used gear.



> If you're totally new to this, I would heartily suggest the P100, to get started.
> 
> Don't worry, you won't outgrow this axe for at least a couple of years  because it has THAT much fun stuff to work with. And you won't break the  bank either!
> 
> Starting with a D40 or D70 is much akin to skipping ground school and hopping in the cockpit of a 747!


No, just no.  A thousand times, no.

In terms of Nikon, a D70s is a wiser, more compatible choice.


----------



## bagged00 (Jan 24, 2011)

Well ive switch my mind yet again. Im gonna get the 50mm in the buy and sell section. So ill be on the look out for a d70s. Thanks for the links epp.


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 26, 2011)

Nikon D3100. 
IMO: D40 < D60 < D3000 < D3100.
I have owned them all.


----------

